# Nature Aquarium Group!!



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone!!

I have just created the Nature Aquarium Social Group! I invite all nature aquarium enthusiasts and all members to join the group which will of course focus on all the aspects of nature aquarium whether freshwater or marine. Share your tanks, pictures, knowledge, questions, experience and so on. I hope everyone enjoys! Takashi Amano enthusiasts greatly welcome! 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/nature-aquarium-7/


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

A bump to all the members!


----------

